# Have they been abandoned?



## pigeon.911.uk (May 3, 2009)

Hi,

We were fortunate enough to have some pigeons move into our (fake) tree on our balcony and lay two eggs...



The eggs hatched on the 18th of April, and these two little yellow balls of fluff...



(bonus video of the parents getting rid of the empty shell: 18042009073.mp4 (45 MB))

have rapidly turned into two fat brown balls of fluff...



All seemed to have been going well, and the parents have been pretty much constantly sat on/with the birds since they were born about 16 days ago, but as of this morning, I haven't seen the parents once. It is now gone midnight and the two baby birds are still left alone in the nest. Is this normal? I am worried that they might have been abandoned, but I don't want to go and interfere with the babies if the parents are still around and looking after them. They do have a good set of feathers on them and they are huddled against each other to keep warm, but I don;t know if they are being fed any longer.

Please could somebody advise as to whether they are okay?

Many thanks.
Stu


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thank you for looking after these little guys. It is normal for the parents to start leaving them around two weeks of age, and start making a new nest usually nearby. Unless it is really cold where you are, they should be just fine and you should see the parents again tomorrow.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Stu,

I couldn't see the video...are they woodies? At about this stage the nest visits and feeding are reduced to twice a day. As long as they look bright eyed and alert they are being fed. You will probably be able to see the crop size increase from a distance. If you see them become dull and listless then you might have to step in.

That is an impressive nest! Ferals are good nest builders if they have the twigs but they tend to prefer ledges to trees, wood pigeons prefer trees but build fragile nests. 

Cynthia

Added: OK, I increased the photo size and was able to see they are woodies


----------



## Paris (Jul 18, 2008)

*Should be fine*

Hi Stu

Cynthia alerted me to your thread. A couple of Wood Pigeons nested in my windowbox last summer. My experience is that they are excellent, devoted parents. It is highly unlikely that they have got this far and abandoned the squabs. More likely you have just not been present for the feedings, which only last a few minutes. 

Cynthia's advice is correct. If it DOES get so cold at night where you are that you are worried for the squabs' well-being, you could bring them in at night IF you will put them back in the nest before dawn. Wood Pigeons do not fly in the dark, but they can show up at the first sign of daylight. Above all, you do not want the parents to find an empty nest. Then they will think the babies have been snatched by a predator and have no reason to come back.

An Englishwoman who runs a great blog on the doves in her dovecote finally brought them indoors on some cold nights this past month. She has an interesting blog and great photos: http://faithsdoves2.blogspot.com/

You can see my own photos on my home page here, and also my video on YouTube 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tRP3o-tSMc&feature=channel_page

Your own photos are adorable! Good luck and best wishes to you - 
Jane
aka Paris


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks Jane!

I had a look at the blog, I was so sorry about the hawk attack. 

Cynthia


----------

